# Packer Maxx Cutipacker



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I bought last Saturday a Pack Maxx pull type for 87.00 reg price 349.00 at a Farm/Home store 
I changed it into a 3 point hitch type for my ATV I have atleast 150 in it now
I bought it for my small food plots where I cant get my big culti packer in


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Here are 2 pics of it


----------

